# Why do we wear "whites"?



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

I've heard a couple of theories but am curious to see what others think.

The one that makes the most sense to me is the fact that prior to the wide spread use of water borne paints, painters would wash their work clothes in lye to remove oil based paint stains and as a result any coloured fabric would be bleached out by the lye to leave "painter's whites". The white clothes are now synonymous with painters.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Another popular belief is that white clothes were worn when everything was "whitewashed" [calcimine], so that the painters clothes would not show how much they slopped on themselves.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it was maybe the uk that introduced whites.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've posted before on other forums that whites were traditionally worn by plasterers, with no front pockets or pant cuffs for plaster to fall into.

I just figured it was a carryover from them. 

But with the amount of white paint used, it does make better sense because it don't show so much as on blue jeans.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Its traditional and stems from a time when 95% of painting was in white! So they wore white so the paint did not show up as much as if they wore blue denim! If you look at old pictures the houses are all white! White and Red were the cheapest and easiest colors to produce in those days! Thus, the houses were painted white and barns were traditionally red. You could paint your house red if you wanted everybody to think it was a house of ill repute! 
But that was a while ago, I guess the tradition just held


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

One advantage that just about everyone could agree on is that white connotes cleanliness. A painter, after all, removes dirt and crumbling plaster before applying paint. Many painters compared the purity of their “whites” to the uniforms of nurses, chefs, and bakers. Philadelphia One painters theory is that a white uniform is like a badge that says, “There’s no paint on me, so I’m doing a my job.” Obviously, it is as hard to hide paint smeared on a white uniform as it is to hide a ketchup stain on a chef’s apron


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The white uniform is also a sign of professionalism, one that distinguishes painters from other crafts people. In the early twentieth century, nonunion workmen tried to horn in on the painting trade. These workers, usually moonlighting, wore blue overalls or other ordinary work clothes not related to the paint trade. By contrast, The “real painters” certainly looked professional in there white overalls, white jackets, and black ties.” Even today, most professionals prefer crisp white uniforms (even if they’ve shed the tie), while odd-job part timers might wear blue jeans and a T-shirt


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I dont and my painters dont, we wear kakis, imo cheaper and better looking


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> I dont and my painters dont, we wear kakis, imo cheaper and better looking


I second that!


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I personally like to wear "whites". I agree with Timhag, that it is an expression of professionalism. I bleach my whites, and do not use them for a convenient rag, so usually they are not excessively stained with paint. I usually wear out the knees before they look really bad. 
I once told a little girl that I am so neat that I take my thumb and dip it into paint and then wipe it on my pants so I will remember the job I had. I have always thought of whites as a kind of uniform that signifies a trade, pretty simple and straightforward. But, just as policeman or fireman wear their uniforms, whites are a uniform that identifies one who belongs to a group of unique and specialized individuals.

My 2c, Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Whites here wouldn't have it any other way. There are whites out there that are comfortable just find them, stay away from d i c k ies.... Carhartt whites are fine as are tradesman (the ones me and my guys wear) I have seen some off white / khakis from old navy and other places that look the part.

I do have to say that the shorts suck because most are an 8 inch inseam, have bought my pants and cut and hemmed them to a 12 inch inseam which is what most "normal shorts" are these days.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Carhardt whites or kakis with white logo'd shirt. I allow my guys the same white/kaki option.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

*Our T's*

Here is our logo T's, they are natural color and we do have a few other colors, beige and olive.


----------



## Olmoosedog (Aug 24, 2010)

*Painter wear whites beacause*

Painters wear whites because way back in the day there was only one color. "White". They would paint the houses all the time, so much that they would paint over and over. The house, the fences, everything. The owners of these huge homes would have parties and such. so they would make the painter wear white so that they would blend in, and not seen by the guest that would arrive.
This is really one of the true reasons painters wear white. Also I hear in the east coast you can't buy whites. Only Union painter can get them. Due to they are very Union oriented. I love all the stories I have read, being clean. Ya, right there is no way I can stay clean crawling on the floor to paint a tight spots:eek. I can stay clean hanging wallpaper. Not painting. I am not a sloppy painter, you just get dirty working commercial jobs....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

:jester:Camoflouge-
It goes back to early days in America when the only things that were painted were churches and courthouses and it was all white. Since pastors and priests wore black, as well as judges and hangmen, they were easy to see. It only made sense that the painter try to blend in with walls to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

......................


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

I also like white, because it's the best "shade" to wear outside. the most heat resistant. much better than wearing dark colors. i'm sure you guys know what i mean. here's some very good painter pants that i sell. the guys love them; especially the built in kneepads:
http://www.threestarglobal.com/


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Why Painters Wear White

After the temples of Greece were built, the King decided he didn’t care much for the color, originally sort of a medium brown, so he ordered the temples painted white.

In those days the temples were run by the Temple Virgins who were union. Painters in those days wore green and were non-union. They were afraid of the Temple Virgins Union.

The painters being afraid of the King as well, dressed up in white, snuck into the temples, painted them white, married the virgins and lived happily ever after. 

After doing such a good job on the temples and the virgins, the painters continued to paint the temples white wearing white. The King thinking that it was a great idea to paint the temples white, wearing white decided from those days on, painters would wear white.

There were no virgins left to complain about the color of the temples or what the painters wore. The King was happy, the ex-Virgins were happy and the painters were happy. 

This was told to me by an old painter. We all know that old painters do not make up stories especially stories about why painters wear white.

12/85


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Retired said:


> Why Painters Wear White
> 
> After the temples of Greece were built, the King decided he didn’t care much for the color, originally sort of a medium brown, so he ordered the temples painted white.
> 
> ...


I'm going with this version :thumbup:


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Does this mean that the king has decreed that every non-union painter that wears whites is entitled to 72 ex-virgins when he dies and goes to painter's paradise?
You left out the part about painters bringing the great beer elixer into the kingdom.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

The union painters get first choice on the ex-virgins. Wearing whites is in the contract along with health insurance and pensions. Some of this is necessary because some of those ex-virgins have been ex a long time and with medical a painter can get fixed up if he cataches something, if you know what I mean. Sure the non-union guys get some ex-virgins because they do wear whites but the union guys get first dibs and actually since GWB was prez the economy is so messed up that the 72 ex-virgins are now only about 25 in number. 

Had some Greek beer a couple of times. Just like paintmakers they make great soup and that spinach pie but the beer aint' all that good IMO.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like a Kevin Bacon job.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

The union painters whites stay clean for a very long time due to being home on the couch.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

samk069 said:


> Sounds like a Kevin Bacon job.


You mean the ham actor guy? 

I was gonna say the union guys might be on the couch but does that place the non-union guys in the closet. That might upset someone someone or give new meaning to blow and go. 

BTW, Kevin Bacon is a union guy He's a member of SAG. and for the studley set, so was "The Duke" and even Elvis.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why do plumbers always show their crack?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why does the earth revolve around the sun?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why does the EPA come up with laws they dont enforce?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why does the painter across the street from my current job laugh about the new law as 2 kids are running around in the yard?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why am I getting passed over on big jobs to guys that are not certified and nobody gives a ****?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why do I feel like I need a xanax before I go postal on the EPA?


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why do I give a crap cause I'm doing great without all the bull**** lead jobs. Sorry Hammer I threw away the 40 footer I am an interior painter now.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Why do I feel like I belong on Shutter Island sometimes?


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

It's the six degrees of seperation from Bacon-Davis.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

samk069 said:


> It's the six degrees of seperation from Bacon-Davis.


Finally somebody who can explain Bacon-Davis in simple terms. Davis-Bacon OTOH is pretty complicated and has been in effect since 1931.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

capitalcity painting said:


> Why does the earth revolve around the sun?


the answer is simple. 

-the sun has a much greater mass than the earth

-therefore, taking into account:Every point mass attracts every single other point mass by a force pointing along the line intersecting both points. The force is directly proportional to the product of the two masses and inversely proportional to the square of the distance between the point masses:[2]







where: 

_F_ is the magnitude of the gravitational force between the two point masses,
_G_ is the gravitational constant,
_m_1 is the mass of the first point mass,
_m_2 is the mass of the second point mass, and
_r_ is the distance between the two point masses.

You get your answer, just plug in the earths and suns mass respectively, and the average distance between both orbs. :thumbsup:​


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> the answer is simple.
> 
> -the sun has a much greater mass than the earth
> 
> ...


I would love to hear your input on Why painters wear whites. Surly you can answer that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

same reason most people do most things: its what others do.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

samk069 said:


> Does this mean that the king has decreed that every non-union painter that wears whites is entitled to 72 ex-virgins when he dies and goes to painter's paradise?
> You left out the part about painters bringing the great beer elixer into the kingdom.


Painter's paradise - someday I will roam through a land where I am the only bidder in a world free from government regulation, voc's and 90 day receivables.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would love to hear your input on Why painters wear whites. Surly you can answer that.


IMO the science is accurate whether he is Surly or not is another matter.

I would like to see somebody address the question about plumbers and at least try to explain why anyone would make a study of anything like that.

Like painting there are alternatives to most things. For buttcracks in all thier glory, that website called "The People of WalMart" is great. 

All I can say is Praise the Lord for overalls.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

capitalcity painting said:


> Why do I give a crap cause I'm doing great without all the bull**** lead jobs. Sorry Hammer I threw away the 40 footer I am an interior painter now.



good for you. i wouldn't hire you anymore, though.


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

its a way to distinguish yourself frome other trades. I HATED whites until i tried Armed painter pants. now thats all i wear:thumbsup:


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

hedonist said:


> its a way to distinguish yourself frome other trades. I HATED whites until i tried Armed painter pants. now thats all i wear:thumbsup:


No shoes-no shirt- no skivvies?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wear the god dam whites and forgetaboutit


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> :whistling2:


lol!! :jester:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

hedonist said:


> its a way to distinguish yourself frome other trades. I HATED whites until i tried Armed painter pants. now thats all i wear:thumbsup:


I did a search for their site after reading the above, and was actually going to order a pair to try out....the pants themselves are a decent price at $34.99, but there's no way in hell i'm paying and additional 64.99 for freight!!!!!!! So I cancelled my order. Go ahead and call me a price shopper but I aint paying no $100 for painter pants. :no:


----------

